

Dungeon Project - a CMS for gamers - YannSkar
http://blog.getdungeon.com/dungeon-the-beginning/
We share the story and our motivation to build a new open-source CMS.
======
johng
Looks like a really well put together (and professionally presented) project
from a young group. Very interesting.

------
iancarroll
Looking really nice. Is this already coded, or are these still designs?

~~~
YannSkar
Thank you! Yes these are still designs, the coding part is in progress. More
announcements on the project will be posted in the upcoming weeks.

